

Hottest Year Ever Claims Are Propaganda, Not Science - jayess
https://stevengoddard.wordpress.com/2015/01/11/hottest-year-ever-claims-are-propaganda-not-science/

======
noiv
Interesting to see this posted here. S. Goddard is probably the master of
cherry-picking in all things climate and turned it into kind of art. He
virtuously exploits the fact that to debunk his assertions you have to come up
with something more complicated. So, people fail using Occam's razor. Also, he
has a good eye for counter-intuitive connections: Sea ice around Antarctic is
most probably increasing because of a warming planet. But explain this to a
layman...

------
jayess
Notice how this article, which presents actual data, as opposed to the NYT's
summary of a press release, immediately got removed from HN's front page when
it got enough votes to appear there.

~~~
CurtHagenlocher
If you look closely at the source for the charts, most don't actually show
what the author purports them to show. For instance, the first chart actually
references a tropical average rather than a global average -- and it's well-
known that warming seems greater closer to the poles than close to the
equator.

That said, the title is arguably correct. Because there's no good agreed-upon
definition on what it means to be the "hottest year on record", such a claim
is not especially scientific.

~~~
jayess
So I pulled the _global_ RSS satellite temperature data from the RSS site and
did a quick excel chart. I don't see a difference:

[https://imgur.com/opgZeoQ](https://imgur.com/opgZeoQ)

So which "don't actually show what the author purports them to show."

------
mkempe
It could be propaganda if there were a political or totalitarian purpose
behind the claim. Scientific measurements, and related hypotheses, are not in
that realm.

